# Whatever happened with Nu-Rora?



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I've been out of the loop for a while....but whatever happened with the company "Nu-Rora"??

I'm seeing a few auctions from RRR which are showing some Nu-Rora items.....


I knew Nu-Rora was up for sale at one point...but didn't know if the company ever sold. I'm fortunate enough to own a couple of thier Camaros....and one set of thier Chevy wheels which I used on a resin convertible Camaro custom that I did.

Brian


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

RRR bought nu/rora and the cars are more affordable. check RRR web site out


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

When I saw that, I immediately wondered if RRR was considering using Nu-Rora's equipment to make their products using injection molding instead of resin casting...

hmmm...

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hmmm...so RRR did buy Nu-Rora...... I can't seem to get RRR's site to come up for me this morning.....so I guess I'll just have to be patient and wait to check it out.

Anyone know of they still are selling those chevy Nu-Rora wheels?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Not sure...but I drool over the RRR releases at least once a day...

I'm building a super mag stable at the moment...but I plan on picking up a few of the beauties in the future...I just hope there are a few of the LTD's left by then.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I just tried to get into the rrr website and i couldn't so they may be down.He's got a great looking 37 ford for sale when i last visited the site


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the 37 ford would be better if it didn't look like the guy was "swimming" in a pool instead of driving a car. I don't know if he's out of scale or the cars a tad bigger.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

When I went to the Mr. Coney Slot Show in Chicago back in October there was a man there that had the Nu Rora Mach 1 Mustangs. I asked him about the cars and he said Nu Rora went out of business. He purchased Half the exsisting inventory and someone else purchased the other half.
He's a regular at the Midwest Show. I don't know his name. The cars were well priced.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

When I made my last purchase from Nu-Rora about a year and a half ago, the then current owner (who was in the Houston,TX. area) told me that he had a sweet '37 Ford with trailer in the works.

I've seen the RRR auctions for some 'Stangs and the '37 ford coupe with trailer .........I just wish that I could get RRR's site to come up so I could browse thier site to see what they have.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I was on the RRR site 3 days ago. The site was a bit on the slugish side so I didn't hang around too long. I did*, however, see the rod and trailer. The pieces were very nice looking. I am sure the site will be up soon. On the Bay, Wert Wert even invites buyers to RRR to buy the rod and trailer outright. :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

If you go to the nurora old site it has the rod and trailor as well as the new mustangs...

http://www.nu-rora.net/

Coach


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

That '37 is incredible! I had the old Nu-Rora site bookmarked...but the link I had no longer worked.....THANKS for posting the new link.


Sadly, I don't see any of those Chevy wheels that Nu-Rora used to sell.....

I also don't see any of the Nu-Rora Camaros listed for sale either.....I guess the two I have must be rare now


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Phil has been off line - he just got back on line Jan. 8th. From past experience he pulls his web site on weekends to update it. 
I ordered all the Mach 1 Mustangs and the Boss 429 Mustangs Thurs. the 11th and they came in Saturday. 
He has the NU-RRR '37 Roadster. All of them with trailers. That would be the black (4006BK), the medium blue (40006BL), pearl white (40006WH), finished with chassis and box = $47.00 each.
I have a brand new catalog if anyone needs any prices or order numbers. And he has in stock the raised white letter tires. $3.00 for a set of 4. 
I don't know what Chevy wheels you're talking about. If you send me a picture I could look it up in my catalog.
Any questions, fire away. 
--Fordcowboy


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Those cars are beautiful! Would you guys run them on your track's, or just have them sit in their boxes?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Scafremon said:


> Those cars are beautiful! Would you guys run them on your track's, or just have them sit in their boxes?


 RUN'EM! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Heck yeah! I agree. Just like I'd eat the forbidden doughnut, I'd light the tires on any car. Doh!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> I don't know what Chevy wheels you're talking about. If you send me a picture I could look it up in my catalog.
> Any questions, fire away.
> --Fordcowboy


Hey Ford, here's an auction for a set of those wheels.....

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290069721012&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019 


Those wheels really do look nice......


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Scafremon said:


> Those cars are beautiful! Would you guys run them on your track's, or just have them sit in their boxes?


As Phil says "Drive it like you stole it" :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Scafremon said:


> Those cars are beautiful! Would you guys run them on your track's, or just have them sit in their boxes?


If they were going to sit in their boxes, I wouldn't buy them. I would just look at them on the website.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> If they were going to sit in their boxes, I wouldn't buy them. I would just look at them on the website.



Yeah, I agree....I'd definately run those '37 Ford's too..... just because you run a slot car doesn't mean that you have to abuse it 

I run everything I own...including some of my customs that might be fragile.....after all, it's a slot car...not some diecast custom.... :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought two of the roadsters last week, but they haven't come yet. They sure look nice though.. and I DO plan on running them. With most collectibles, I try to buy two of each.... one to race, one to case


----------

